# new HO slot car prep



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I know you guys have talked about it before, but can you do it again.
What I am looking for is the steps you do to make a new car track ready. T-Jets, AFX mag and non mag, G+, Tyco etc. Thanks Bill


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Pancake Motor Tips*

Here's the tips for Aurora/AFX, JLTO/XT, AWTjet/AWXT:

Disassemble chassis.
Check for bent axles, untrue rims/tires, nubs on tires/rims (sand them off until smooth).
Put a drop of oil where metal goes through plastic (Axles, arm shaft, rear gear shaft), spin the wheel/arm to work the oil in.
Adjust pickup shoes for better contact with rails.
Adjust comm brush holders (Tjets/TO's/Afx nonmag) / Make sure comm brush holders are parallel with chassis (Afx MT/XTs).
If needed, gently stretch any compressed springs.
Put some grease on the gears.

Reassemble chassis.
Put a little oil where the arm shaft comes through the bottom of the chassis.
Run the car on a 9V battery for 10 minutes.......reverse polarity for another 10 minutes.

Ready to run.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Well, center of gravity means alot. Even on the magnet cars. Stock bodies are all different in stance. The lower the better. The chassis also needs to be as low as possible without dragging(some times we let em drag a little). Try to get the gears to meash smoothly. This gets overlooked sometimes, it can really kill the performance of any car especially tjets, jlto, magnatractions, afx's, and xtractions. The major downfall of these cars is the amount of gears. The more gears you have to turn the more drag you put on the motor. Stock rubber tires can work pretty good if you sand them down, but slip on silicon are better in most cases. Then you have the silicon coated sponge which are better yet, but can be pricey at $8-$10 pr. I really like the JL/AW stock tires once they're trued up with some sand paper. Make sure to keep all the electrical parts clean and oil free. Too much oil on the com. end of the arm can kill performance too. The arc between the brushes and com can kinda bake the oil to the com. resulting in poor electrical contact. The pivot point on the pickup shoes is a common place for dirt and corrosion to build up. Keeping this area clean is very important. It also helps to tweak the pickup shoes so the ride parallel to the rails. That's all I can think of right now. Maybe I should do a post about cheater tips! Hee Hee!


----------

